# do you ever spray walls after trim is done?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, so I made friends with a local general contractor who is willing to continually throw me work if I prove myself on this job, however I have another job going on at the same time.

The way it is going to work is that I will be spraying at both, so I was wondering if it is totally retarded to have all the windows/soffits/trim painted first (by my crew at the site)... then mask them off and spray the walls. I usually do walls first... however due to aforementioned situation... order has to change.

Job specs-

Exterior new construction
painting all soffits, fascia, windows with white 
stucco to be primed then painted 2 coats


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Every job is different, but I never spray exterior trim. I'll spray all the siding (which allows for a quick masking of the windows etc.) then brush all trim. It has always seemed faster that way, for me at least. I'll do it the other way around on an interior (NC), but for exteriors, all that masking/backmasking is too time consuming. 

But every job is different.


----------



## Maxson Painting (Apr 11, 2010)

Walls then trim is how we like to do it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Do what ever keeps you working. Either way you are going to spray, and either way you are going to tape.

If you are painting the walls anyway, why worry about trim overspray on them?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Be careful of the curse of the dangling carrot. Not to discourage you at all because I know firsthand that builder relationships can be huge, but the precedent of "if you ________ on this one..." can be unsettling. It can quickly evolve into "if you dont charge for the extras on this one, we'll take care of you on the next one." Again, not to discourage you, but since you are entering uncharted territory, just want you to have your eyes wide open.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I would be leary of taping off fresh paint. For exterior I would spray and back roll/brush and would probably just sheild and cut in as I go. Maybe minimize the overspray and do the first two coats on the trim and brushing/cutting in the third. Trying to tape relatively fresh paint will mean going back over the trim where the tape screwed your finish.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I would also make him prove himself, I personally do not like most builders, and they prey on young hard working guys that are green. I learned this the hardway.

You have to dind a system that works for you, but it seems your trying to keep them bussy before you get their and spray. If that true

I always found it faster to spray all soffit, first, cut in or shield the soffit and spray siding and then brush out corners boards and windows.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't spray walls at all.

I don't see a problem with it ( spraying after trim ) but wouldn't bother myself unless there was virtually no trim


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Then how do you paint stucco which is not flat, like larger pebbles?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Then how do you paint stucco which is not flat, like larger pebbles?


sigh.....

I had one opinion.....

Then scanned and posted after seeing spray wall......

ignore my post it applies to interior only, hahaha ( I am very tired.... )


I spray siding first, then do trim/tough areas by hand


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

That is how I normally do it, just under the circumstances of where me and my sprayer will be, I have to spray after. So hopefully it works out


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

The only think you have to prove here is that you do a good job everywhere you go not matter who the client is, sorry to be rough at this but forget the guessing part and concentrate on doing what you know already this way you can get this GC to give you as many jobs you want, set up your priority for long term and this doesn't mean that you have to give up your other job, finish both with good quality. Good luck


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Okay, so I made friends with a local general contractor who is willing to continually throw me work if I prove myself on this job, however I have another job going on at the same time.
> 
> The way it is going to work is that I will be spraying at both, so I was wondering if it is totally retarded to have all the windows/soffits/trim painted first (by my crew at the site)... then mask them off and spray the walls. I usually do walls first... however due to aforementioned situation... order has to change.
> 
> ...


tape windows off, then spray everything including windows...this will make your topcoat go on so much freakin easier.....and yes as vermont and davemac said; please don't let a GC take advantage of you. No builder I have ever worked for has ever followed through on their promises to me or to my dad's company....they are always looking for the lowest price. they give more empty promises than your local congressman....


----------

